

Why Is Skype So Bloated And Broken For Such A Simple Program? - uladzislau
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/07/26/why-is-skype-so-bloated-and-broken-for-such-a-simple-program/

======
briandear
And still, the same shitty UI on the Mac.

